# Looking for IELTS tutor in Suzhou



## DrMonkey (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

We are a couple, Chinese/French, early 30. We want to pass the IELTS test. Both of us are fluent in English, we speak it at home and at work everyday, but it's mostly informal English and we definitely need to prepare for the test. Grammar and pronunciation are the main points to improve.

We don't want to go to a cram school. We would like to have a teacher that we would meet for a 2 hours session every week-end. OZ or NZ accents would be a nice extra ^^
Is there anybody willing to help us, in Suzhou, during week-ends ? Do you know where I can find someone, if not here ?


----------



## Kurt Sproat (Apr 15, 2014)

*IELTS help*

I tutor people online for IELTS if you are interested in doing it on skype. 
Canadian/New Zealander.


----------

